# Photography kit getting more expensive...



## traveller (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.x-convert.com/chart/USD-JPY?period=5y

http://www.x-convert.com/chart/GBP-JPY?period=5y

Bugger. Still, good for exports... If we actually made anything they wanted!


----------



## Jedifarce (Oct 8, 2011)

traveller said:


> http://www.x-convert.com/chart/USD-JPY?period=5y
> 
> http://www.x-convert.com/chart/GBP-JPY?period=5y
> 
> Bugger. Still, good for exports... If we actually made anything they wanted!



Military hardware made with japanese components.... I remember when it was 240 yen to the dollar, kinda miss those days.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2011)

Since prices have not went up that much in US dollars, doesn't it mean that equipment costs less (in Japanese Yen)? We are getting bargain prices in the USA because Canon hedges currency by having large investments in US dollars.


----------



## elflord (Oct 16, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since prices have not went up that much in US dollars, doesn't it mean that equipment costs less (in Japanese Yen)? We are getting bargain prices in the USA because Canon hedges currency by having large investments in US dollars.



Yes, the yen-denominated price of equipment sold in the US is lower. 

Brick and mortar prices on shelves lag FX movements by a surprisingly long time. Canon HQ have to decide to adjust prices, then the retailers follow. Canon might be cautious about passing on FX moves to consumers immediately, because they don't want to squash their sales. Also, some of the costs of distribution are US dollar denominated (e.g. cost of running a US based retail operation). 

Most $US denominated investments won't do well for them when the $USD goes down against the Yen.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 16, 2011)

Ilford's still around, isn't it? And even though I live in Australia I buy your "Outdoor Photography" magazine. So there's a couple of things the UK still exports 

I sometime glance through the classified in the back of the magazine. UK prices are almost double Australian Prices, and we're nowhere near US prices on most things. But oddly enough, I pay $AUD12.50 for the magazine. Its been that price for ages. That equates to about 8 pounds. Yet the cover price is 3.95 and our dollar has doubled against the GBP in recent years. Film and chemical prices also seem unchanged. Somebody's making a killing somewhere. 

By the way, you do know that most Aussies are now driving Bentleys, Rolls Royces, Jags and Aston Martins because they're so cheap!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2011)

Hillsilly said:


> Ilford's still around, isn't it? And even though I live in Australia I buy your "Outdoor Photography" magazine. So there's a couple of things the UK still exports
> 
> I sometime glance through the classified in the back of the magazine. UK prices are almost double Australian Prices, and we're nowhere near US prices on most things. But oddly enough, I pay $AUD12.50 for the magazine. Its been that price for ages. That equates to about 8 pounds. Yet the cover price is 3.95 and our dollar has doubled against the GBP in recent years. Film and chemical prices also seem unchanged. Somebody's making a killing somewhere.
> 
> By the way, you do know that most Aussies are now driving Bentleys, Rolls Royces, Jags and Aston Martins because they're so cheap!



I guess they could afford a 747 as well in that case. It would boost the US economy if they did.


----------

